# Cannot move power steering pulley



## burnt (Nov 23, 2010)

I'm trying desperately to remove the power steering/water pump belt. I've found other threads that say to loosen some other bolts on the power steering pump. I've loosened 4, but the pump still doesn't budge. Where exactly are the bolts I have to loosen to get the pulley to move and get the belt off?


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

Get the one from the back side?


----------



## burnt (Nov 23, 2010)

Which is the back side? I found one nut that is 14 mm that I have yet to try, but is really tight. It is accessible looking up from under the pump. Will spray a little wd40 and try to undo it tomorrow. If anyone can confirm that this one is right, that would be a big help.


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

Back side meaning the side facing the left side of the vehicle...and conversely, front side meaning the side facing you when you're looking at it thru the wheel well.
And yes, the bolts on mine were very tight, but not rusted in any way. I don't think WD40 is gonna help. Just a big ol' breaker bar.
There's the adjustment bolt (10mm I think), lockdown bolt/nut for the adjustment arm (12mm), front and rear pivot bolts (14mm). Loosen up the pivot bolts (front and rear, don't take them out), loosen the adjustment lockdown bolt/nut on top of the pump, then twist the adjustment bolt awhile to let it swing inward to loosen up the belt.
On my particular vehicle (98 200SX, and my 97 Sentra is the same way), I found it really helpful to move the bracket holding the power steering line on top of the right side strut tower out of the way a bit to let my arm in there at a bit of a different angle to spin the bolt with a 1/4" drive ratchet a bit easier.


----------



## burnt (Nov 23, 2010)

Thanks for the clarification. I have a question about the front and rear pivot bolts you mention. Are these two independent bolts or is it a nut and a bolt? I've only found one 14 mm nut on the back side that is on a bolt, the one that I mentioned before that is really tight.

If that is the one, how did you use a breaker bar on it? I can't get much more than a short wrench on it because the axle shaft is in the way.


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

I don't remember for sure.
I do remember a really REALLY short throw on the wrench and eventually a crazy combination of extensions, universal joints, and adapters...


----------



## burnt (Nov 23, 2010)

I finally cracked this 14 mm nut a few nights ago. Again, it's the nut on the back side that's on the pivoting bolt for the power steering pump. It would not budge after unsuccessfully trying WD40 and warming up the engine. Frustrated, I ended up putting on the 14 mm wrench, used another wrench to push up on the 14 mm one, which was pushed up using my floor jack. I needed to coordinate so that the wrenches wouldn't slip off each other. I would not recommend this procedure as I feel there is a good chance that they will slip and one of the wrenches will go flying in some direction where one's face may be. But, I was getting desperate, gave it a shot, and I ended up moving the nut enough that I could get it loose with a nice firm push myself. After it was loose, I was able to pull on the belt and easily move the pump to get the belt loose, of course after loosening the tensioner nut and bolt at the top.

Thanks for the info jdg and next time, when I have the tools, I'll try a better way to get that nut loose.


----------

